# FR: m'est revenu intacte, une de ses phrases [sic]



## Novanas

G'day, Folks!  I'd like to ask a question about a point of grammar and would be grateful if someone could satisfy my curiosity.  I came across this in _Vice de fond_ by Jean-Paul Carminati.  A lawyer and his wife are talking about a man:

--Je le connais personnellement, a coupé Maggy.
Elle a rougi.  J'ai trouvé ça suspect. . .désagréable. . . m'est *revenu* intacte, une de ses phrases lorsque je lui avais raconté le dossier des junkies d'Haunauré, une phrase que j'avais parfaitement entendue mais que je n'avais pas relevée, pour une raison dont je ne me souviens pas, peut-être précisément parce que je l'avais parfaitement entendue. . .

My question is, why "revenu" and not "revenue"?  It's clear that the subject of the verb is "une (de ses phrases)" (but that also raises the question why there should be a comma between "revenu" and "une").  The only reason I can see is that "revenu" comes before "une".  If we were to say, "Une de ses phrases m'est *revenue* intacte. . .", I believe "revenue" would be correct.

Am I right about this?  If not, can someone explain it?  Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Guill

It should be *revenue*. What's more it's _intact*e*_ !
It's an aposition, that's why there's a comma between _revenue_ and _une_.
It could be "m'est revenu intact", that would stand for _ça m'est revenu intact_, with "ça" omitted, but the spelling with both *e* is much more natural to me.


----------



## janpol

J'écrirais "revenue" mais il y a cette virgule...
peut-être peut-on imaginer une construction impersonnelle sous-entendue : il m'est revenu, intacte, une... Mais la ponctuation est encore différente


----------



## Novanas

Thanks to both of you for your comments here.  I see there is some question over this construction, but this helps to clarify things for me.


----------



## hampton.mc

"revenir" est employé ici à la forme pronominale (règle barbare !)
... Le participe passé des verbes accidentellement pronominaux s'accorde avec le complément d'objet direct placé avant, exactement comme s'il était employé avec l'auxiliaire avoir.
donc "m'est revenu intacte" est pour moi correct.


----------



## Novanas

hampton.mc said:


> "revenir" est employé ici à la forme pronominale (règle barbare !)
> ... Le participe passé des verbes accidentellement pronominaux s'accorde avec le complément d'objet direct placé avant, exactement comme s'il était employé avec l'auxiliaire avoir.
> donc "m'est revenu intacte" est pour moi correct.


 
Yes, hampton, but it seems to me that "m'", if that's what you're referring to, isn't a "complément d'objet direct", but rather "indirect".  As for "des verbes accidentellement pronominaux", I've never heard of that, so I can't comment there.

If you note the quote from the text I gave, you'll see that the author twice uses "entendue" and "relevée" once to agree with "phrase", since, as a "complément d'objet direct" it precedes the verb.

For me the question is: assuming that "une" is the subject of "est revenu", it seems to me it should be "revenue", because I take "m'" as a "complément d'objet indirect".  However, I'm not sure of this, which is why I asked the question.


----------



## hampton.mc

Seneca the Duck said:


> Yes, hampton, but it seems to me that "m'", if that's what you're referring to, isn't a "complément d'objet direct", but rather "indirect".  As for "des verbes accidentellement pronominaux", I've never heard of that, so I can't comment there.
> 
> If you note the quote from the text I gave, you'll see that the author twice uses "entendue" and "relevée" once to agree with "phrase", since, as a "complément d'objet direct" it precedes the verb.
> 
> For me the question is: assuming that "une" is the subject of "est revenu", it seems to me it should be "revenue", because I take "m'" as a "complément d'objet indirect".  However, I'm not sure of this, which is why I asked the question.



I am not referring to "m". The COD here is "la phrase" which is placed "after" "revenu" that's why revenu stays "invariable".
In your two other examples "la phrase" which is the COD is placed "before" "entendue" and "relevée' hence "l'accord".
Règle


----------



## hampton.mc

Sorry just rereading your first post, the COD is "une de ses phrases" but the same rule applies.


----------



## janpol

une forme pronominale ? Non
 m'est *revenu* intacte, une de ses phrases  >  une de ses phrases = 3è personne, m' = 1ère personne
forme pronominale > je me - il se


----------



## hampton.mc

janpol said:


> une forme pronominale ? Non
> m'est *revenu* intacte, une de ses phrases  >  une de ses phrases = 3è personne, m' = 1ère personne
> forme pronominale > je me - il se



Emploi du verbe se revenir
Fréquent - Autorise la forme pronominale - 
Or on ne dit pas "je me suis revenu" mais on dit "il m'est revenu"
La lettre m'est revenue par la poste
Il m'est revenu une lettre par la poste
Suit la même règle qu'avec l'auxiliaire avoir


----------



## janpol

citation : on dit "il m'est revenu"
La lettre m'est revenue par la poste
Il m'est revenu une lettre par la poste

Pour qu'il y ait forme pronominale, il faut que le sujet et le co représentent la même personne (1ère, 2è ou 3è du singulier ou du pluriel), ce n'est jamais le cas ici
La lettre m'est revenue par la poste = la lettre : 3è personne, sujet; m' : 1ère personne, coi
Il m'est revenu une lettre par la poste = il : pronom impersonnel, sujet apparent, une lettre : sujet réel
cette phrase est impersonnelle comme je l'ai dit plus haut


----------



## hampton.mc

janpol said:


> J'écrirais "revenue" mais il y a cette virgule...
> peut-être peut-on imaginer une construction impersonnelle sous-entendue : il m'est revenu, intacte, une... Mais la ponctuation est encore différente



Plus haut tu disais que tu écrirais "revenue" puis te discute de ponctuation qui à mon avis n'a rien à voir là dedans.
De la même façon :
Les colis me sont revenus par la poste
Il m'est revenu des colis par la poste
Donc forme impersonnelle ou forme pronominale, "revenu" ne doit pas prendre un "e"


----------



## Maître Capello

Janpol a raison: le verbe n'est ici pas pronominal. Il s'agit du verbe _revenir_ qui se construit avec l'auxiliaire _être_ et dont le participe passé doit donc toujours s'accorder avec le sujet (soit _une de ses phrases_, à moins que l'on y voie un tour impersonnel), que celui-ci soit placé avant ou après le verbe.


----------



## janpol

telle que la phrase est écrite, il faut un e
j'ai imaginé une autre possibilité : peut-être peut-on imaginer une construction impersonnelle sous-entendue : il m'est *revenu*, intacte, une...
dans ce cas, "intacte" est apposé, donc entre deux virgules
merci, Maître Capello; je n'ai lu ton message qu'après avoir écrit celui-ci


----------



## hampton.mc

Maître Capello said:


> Janpol a raison: le verbe n'est ici pas pronominal. Il s'agit du verbe _revenir_ qui se construit avec l'auxiliaire _être_ et dont le participe passé doit donc toujours s'accorder avec le sujet (soit _une de ses phrases_, à moins que l'on y voie un tour impersonnel), que celui-ci soit placé avant ou après le verbe.



D'accord ce n'est pas une forme pronominale. Mais dans cette phrase il me semble que "revenu" ne doit pas s'accorder, peut-être à cause du "il" sous-entendu ?


----------



## Guill

Dans ce cas-là, il y aurait une virgule après, ou alors "intacte" serait masculin, non ?


----------



## hampton.mc

Ben... Moi je laisserais la phrase telle quelle (intacte ?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme Janpol et Guill, je trouve que la ponctuation est inappropriée. Soit le verbe est personnel et la virgule est de trop, soit il en manque une seconde pour pouvoir y voir un tour impersonnel:

_M'est revenu*e* intact*e* une de ses phrases._ → Une de ses phrases m'est revenu*e* intact*e*. (tour personnel)

_M'est reven*u,* intact*e,* une de ses phrases._ → Il m'est reven*u* une de ses phrases, intact*e*. (tour impersonnel)


----------



## Novanas

Many thanks to all of you for this very instructive discussion. And hampton, thanks to you for the link you provided, which is very helpful.

Just in case you French-speakers are curious to know how a foreigner approaches your language, I'll add this. It is of course very dangerous to approach another language from your own point of view: you can easily go astray and make many mistakes. In this case, however, it has been helpful to me, as regards this question of agreement of the past participle, to look at it from an English speaker's point of view. In the link that hampton provided, I've noted that the French themselves, to a certain extent at least, have the same point of view.

For me, the question has always been: if the pronominal pronoun is direct, the past participle agrees with it. If the pronominal pronoun is indirect, there is no agreement.
Hence,

Ils *se* sont *lavé* les mains.--> No agreement, because *se* is indirect.
Ils *se* sont *lavés*.--> Agreement, because *se* is direct.

And it appears to me this rule is true, whether the verb is "un verbe pronominal pur" or "un verbe accidentellement pronominal."

Of course, there are fine points in hampton's link that I will have to study further, but it does appear to me, from all the reading of French literature that I have done, that this is the basic rule to be applied in the case of a COD or COI. A verb that is normally conjugated with _être_ rather than _avoir_ is of course another question altogether.

If I'm going wrong here, you native speakers are welcome to correct me. At any rate, thanks again to all of you who've contributed your ideas here.


----------



## Novanas

To add another note to this thread: in going back through this book, I came across the following passage:

. . .j'ai noté qu'Astor, délaissé par son avocat pressé de le fuir, s'approchait de moi l'air mauvais, la main droite farfouillant dans une poche. . . M'est *revenue* alors en un éclair une confidence de ma cliente «il a toujours un couteau suisse sur lui. . .»

So perhaps a bit of an inconsistency on this author's part, but it's a small thing.


----------

